# Piedmont



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Just wondering whats happening at the lake. I live 2 hours away and havn't been down. The water is probably down, so the marina is out. Can you still get in at the goat path if the water is open? I'll bet it will ice over this weekend. Next week its going to get warm again so the ice won't last. Oh well, its just good to talk about the lake if its this cold.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

The marina is out,for sure.
I would say its a good bet that the cove will freeze up this weekend,but it should open up again with the warmer weather coming next week.

For those that use the "goat path" to launch...PLEASE MOVE YOUR TRUCK AND TRAILER BACK UP TO THE TOP PARKING AREA AFTER YOU LAUNCH!!!
A buddy of mine drove over an hour and attempted to launch there a couple weeks back.
Some "rocket scientist" left his truck and trailer blocking the path so no one else could launch!
He was so POed he said he thought about putting his truck in low lock and pushing the truck and trailer in the lake!
This has been done before and I have heard of tires punctured etc.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Where is the goat path?


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

Goat path is between the lake and the rest area...


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

I've been going there for the last 15 years and never heard of "goat path." 
That's what is good about this site....learn something new every day. Thanks.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

I don't know what weather report you fellas have, but mine doesn't show anything that would support any kind of ice melt! At least in the near future


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

yeah Anyways..Warmer Weather? HUH. U guys in Flordia or Somethin. NOt supposed to be above freezing until Friday which will be 35 for a high


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

It is the ramp many use just below the rest area to the west. I wish it was a goat path, it would be smoother.
Lewis, Did he say what kind of vehicle it was?? Just wondering!!!!!!!!!!
Tim


----------



## Shawn Philbrick (Jan 5, 2007)

WATCH USING THE GOAT PATH TOO.........


the wonderful trailer inhabitants across the road have been known to deposit roofing shingles and nails on that path to keep people from using it.

especially duck hunters or deer hunters that use a boat to get to the points.

it sucks to get to the bottom in the dark and be stuck there.

If you do get stuck with a flat....the gas station on the downtown piedmont side of the dam makes a fortune on tires.......and tows....

I deer hunt that hillside across from the dam quite often, (why I don't know anymore...it hasn't produced like it used to.)

I have seen no less than a dozen trucks with flats there


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Shawn Philbrick said:


> the gas station on the downtown piedmont side of the dam makes a fortune on tires.......and tows....



sure it's not them doing the flattening????


----------



## Shawn Philbrick (Jan 5, 2007)

NO...but we saw a pretty serious confrontation (guns drawn) over there one day when we were duckin the point...

it was the residents of the trailers on 22, and some hunters that were heading in..they were giving them grief about parking there, starting outboards at 4:30, making dogs bark in the early a.m. etc..shooting, blowing calls etc....

we had a similar run in with them when we were deer hunting the hillside...one of them crossed the road (in plain sight mid day) and shot a handgun into the woods several times and yelled to "get the hell out"

we approached them, and then decided the sheriff was better suited to deal with it because they got quite heated, quite fast.

The sherriff was at the trailer less than 5 minutes, so it was obvious that they were in no hurry to mess with locals over a complaint by guys from "cleveland" as we were called.....they apparently figured everybody with Cuyahoga plates is from Cleveland


----------



## The Big Fisherman (Apr 17, 2004)

Is that gas station down past the rest area still open? I know it was closed last summer. Had to drive further to find some beer!


----------



## Shawn Philbrick (Jan 5, 2007)

I guess I didn't know it closed....

we always buy beer on the way down....Geno's on 22 is about as fisherman/ hunter friendly as you can get........

but I digress....sorry to get off track



if you do go fishing down there........try the point across from the dam for musky...i see them sitting on the drop off all the time


----------



## tom4 (Feb 8, 2006)

I thought I would comment on the gas station in Piedmont. The owner has moved and the station is up for sale. It will not be opened until there is a new owner.


----------

